# Walnut logs for firewood?



## WillemJM (Aug 18, 2011)

Good out of state friend brought me a load of seasoned Red Oak firewood from Ohio last night, for my wood-fired pizza oven.

He also brought six freshly cut Walnut logs/limbs, about 10" in diameter, 6' long for either firewood or milling in case I want to.

Heart wood is about 6" in diameter; the logs are pretty straight, cut last week-end. Not sure if I should mill them for craft wood, or just use as firewood.

What would you do?


----------



## bikeshooter (Nov 5, 2010)

Seal the ends and ship them to me :thumbsup:


----------



## djg (Dec 24, 2009)

I burn walnut LIMBS all the time. With that said, I don't know if I'd use in the pizza oven if the fumes may come in contact with food. Seems to me there was an article about walnut wood fumes. I'm probably wrong. And in any case your oven may be sealed (isolated from flue gases) and not a BBQ pit style (smoker).

With respect to lumber from branches, I was told here that it is more prone to movement because of the way it grew. That might be a consideration. It might be OK for small projects, though. Worst case you mill some 1x4s or 1x6s out of it and they do warp. You'll just have some pretty firewood. If you have a bandsaw, I'd try and save some by milling a few sections myself. If you're going to have to pay someone to mill them, then wait for someone more knowledgeable than me to reply.


----------



## ETWW (Mar 27, 2011)

WillemJM said:


> What would you do?


I would probably mill them on my upright bandsaw. Burn the slabs but save the heartwood. You could even mill them into 4" x 4" cants if you are in no hurry to use them. Seal the ends well and let them dry slowly. They will make good table legs in a couple or three years.


----------



## joasis (Sep 15, 2006)

WillemJM said:


> Good out of state friend brought me a load of seasoned Red Oak firewood from Ohio last night, for my wood-fired pizza oven.
> 
> He also brought six freshly cut Walnut logs/limbs, about 10" in diameter, 6' long for either firewood or milling in case I want to.
> 
> ...


Advice as above, and how about some pics of your pizza oven? :thumbsup:


----------



## Streamwinner (Nov 25, 2008)

I've milled lots of walnut branches into blanks. They're more prone to checking at the ends, which Daren described as due to the "off-centeredness" of the growth rings (due to gravity). Thus, it moves weird. However, I think they're great for small projects and have used lots of blanks with no problems. I actually like them a lot because the color contrast is more pronounced when it's such a small piece.


----------



## fast firewood (Oct 7, 2011)

they are 2 good for firewood. i wood mill them :smile:


----------



## WillemJM (Aug 18, 2011)

Thanks all. I ended turning one bowl from the green Walnut logs, came our real pretty, turned it real thin and finished it with Deft Laquer. Then, decided I have too many other projects lined up, so I gave all the logs away to a neigbor, who makes wooden toys. He was very happy.

My Siberian Husky pinched the bowl off the kitchen counter and needless to say, it ended up in about 100 pieces.


----------



## Streamwinner (Nov 25, 2008)

WillemJM said:


> My Siberian Husky pinched the bowl off the kitchen counter and needless to say, it ended up in about 100 pieces.


The lacquer will probably make his/her coat shiny (and durable).


----------



## robhodge1 (Feb 14, 2011)

Streamwinner said:


> The lacquer will probably make his/her coat shiny (and durable).


Haha, good one!:yes:


----------

